# Rear alignment on B14



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Could someone shed some light on whether any type of alignment can be done on B14 rear suspension. Because I did alignment at this place and the print out showed rear adjusted toe. Can either caster, camber or toe be adjust in the rear on B14? (without bending rear beam ofcourse)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Without bending the beam, no. Well, there might be some slop in the mounting points, but that's it.

Those printouts use standard forms that accomodate four-wheel alignments, so the "after" data will be in the "adjusted" section even if nothing was done.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, but something is fishy here.
Here is reading for my 

left rear:

.......Before ............. After
toe: 0.20 ................ 0.20

right rear:

.....Before ............. After
toe: -.10 ............. -0.05

That doesn't make any sense.. If printout is standard why did right measurement change and such a difference between left and right... Should I go back there and show it to them?

(car seems to pull to left, but my tires are not new so they might be the cause)


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats probably machine or human error. I have seen it before on beam axle cars.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

sensor beam or light refraction, or the head moved on the wheel. and caster is only possible on the steering axle, toe and camber on both axle, unless the set up will allow for it.


----------

